# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  تسلل بقلم ستيفن  وورغو

## ستيفن وورغو

*اكتب بكل حزن اكتب بكل  اسى واكتب بكل احتراق لا على اصابة سفاري بل لظلم جمهور المريخ لسفاري فقد  اثبته تقرير الطبيب اننا جمهوره  لا نعرف الا الكلام وكلام والكلام ويا  حبذا لو كان كلام مفيد بل كلام ضار وشائعات وونسات يعني ممكن انته يا جمهور  المريخ تصنعوا فضيحه او اذمة للاعب او استهتار منه في جلسة صفاء او جبنه
المصيبه انو ما مشكله في الجمهور بس فسفاري مصاب من  مباراة النسور والاجلاء اصحاب العمم واصحاب التصريحات الناريه نايمين نوم العسل
اذن عرفتوا سبب خروجنا في الممتاز والبطوله الافريقيه  وسبب انو لعيبتنا في المنتخب يبدعون وفي المريخ يفشلون
السبب انته يا جمهور الغبره  ويا ناس المنتديات ويا ناس الفيس بوك المريخاب واني لا ارى منكم مريخابي حقيقي الا من رحم ربي
اضافة  لجمهور الغبره وجمهور اخر الزمان مجلس العقول الخربه بقيادة الوالي الذي  يدفع بسخاء وبغباء فانه شخص يدفع من دون تخطيط  الطريف انو باقي الاعضاء  يتفرجون عليه الا بعض المساهمات من بعضه وهم بسيطون
ويظهر هاشم الزبير وتفاحه في الاعلام وفي التسجيلات وهم لا دور لهم

نعود لسفاري الذي من وجبنا ان نتعذر له لا بل نكرمه لما قدمه للمريخ وهو يلعب لفتره طويله مصاب مع المنتخب والمريخ
فكم جرمناه بانه سيبع المريخ وكم جرمناه انه يلعب بهوان وكم وكم
محمد على الخضر سفاري نشكرك ونقدرك ونقيف لكل بكل احترام جزاء لك ولتضحياتك بمقدار حبك للاحمر الوهاج


راية حكم


ما لم نطرد هولاء اشباة المريخاب مننا فان حال المريخ لن ينصلح ابدا

جياد  موهبه سودانيه الجنسيه برازيليه الموهبه لاعب متكامل وكمال لله ومريخابي  وقد جاءت الفرصه مره اخره لتسجيل شهر ديسمبر اتمنى من الوالي يرسله لدبي  للعلاج وكي يسجل في كشف المريخ شهر ديسمبر

احد المنظراتيه  قال لي ان جياد صاحب بينه ضغيفه واقول  له جياد صاحب عقل كبير دفاعا  وهجوما   واساله سوال هل داني الفيز نجم البارسا صاحب بنيه قويه


اكرر اني متفائل جدا باديكو وهذا مني للتوثيق


ساكواها كترها والغريبه انو اعلامنا السالب معتم على الخبر تماما

العجب يستحق اعادة التسجيل واللعب لموسم ونصف اخر


سبحان الله اسمه حارس مرمى ولا علاقته له بهذا االاسم تماما والغريبه يعيدوا تسجيله والله انته ابن محظوزه يا محمد كمال

وسلام ختام




LikeUnlike ·  · Share · Delete
*

----------


## عجبكو

*نو كومنت 


مشكوووووووووووووور علي عمودك مازن
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا حبيبنا مازن على الروائع
ماشايف انت حامل على محمد كمال شويه يارائع
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*شكرا ياحبيبنا علي العمود الرائع 
وكل مازكرته بخصوصنا جماهير المريخ فهو صحيح ونتمني ان ينصلح حالنا
                        	*

----------


## الصادق

*أسأت لجمهور المريخ لأنه ظلم سفارى قلنا كلام صحيح ومقبول . لكن أعطيت نفسك الحق فى الإساءة لمحمد كمال فى صمة خشمه . لييييييييييييه كده  ؟
*

----------


## ستيفن وورغو

*الصادق راعي الضان الفي الخلا عارف انو محمد كمال لا حارس ولا شي
 وانا ما اساءته ليه
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*المصيبة يا مازن يا حبيب هؤلاء اصبحوا يتكلمون وكأنهم امتلكوا المريخ اساءات واتهامات ،،،

نحمدلله بان مريخاب اون خالي من مثل هذه الاراء السلبية التي تضر بالمريخ فقط ولا نفع منها ،،،

نسال الله ان يشفي سفاري من أصابته وان يعود متعافي و يواصل مغ فريقه ،،،
*

----------

